# jar-Export Eclipse



## padde479 (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Projekt erstellt, was aus Eclipse heraus einwandfrei funktioniert. Wenn ich jetzt über _Export_ eine _jar_-Datei erstelle, kann ich die Datei auch wunderbar ausführen. Nur fehlen die Images in meiner Anwendung. Wie schafft man es, dass die Images mit in der _jar_-Datei enthalten sind?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## The_S (17. Okt 2006)

Sollten die Images IM jar liegen, musst du sie über den ClassLoader ansprechen. Liegen sie außerhalb solltest du sie ganz normal laden können.


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2006)

Hallo kannst einfach dein eimages in deinen workspace paken diese werden mit exportiert.


----------



## padde479 (26. Okt 2006)

> Hallo kannst einfach dein eimages in deinen workspace paken diese werden mit exportiert.



Nein, sie werden nicht mit exportiert.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Okt 2006)

Wenn du das entsprechende Häckchen setzt schon.


----------

